# Girls middle name for Bo?



## kellyrae

I love the name Bo for a girl, I'm just having a hard time thinking of a suitable nice middle name to go with it.....my other two daughters are Maisie-Rae Marylynne & Rosalie Elizabeth, I like older names......do you lovely ladies have any inspiration? :flower:


----------



## JJKCB

peep? lol

Victoria
Audrey
Charlotte
Kathrine
Anne
Stephanie
Miriam
Evelyn
Lilith
Vivienne
Meridith


----------



## Eleanor ace

I'd go with a longer middle name. Some which sound nice (imo) together are:
Bo Genniveve
Bo Juliet
Bo Aurora
Bo Adelaide
Bo Lucille
Bo Amelia
Bo Annabell
Bo Elodie


----------



## JumpingIn

I totally thought Peep.


----------



## BethHx

Annabella?
The Bo I know is Bo Elizabeth which isn't possible for you x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Bo Sophia
Bo Juliet
Bo Alexandra


----------



## MUMOF5

Bo Everley
Bo Evangeline
Bo Iris
Bo Cordelia
Bo estelle/estella
Bo Evangeline


----------



## NotNic

I know a Bo May. I like previous suggestion of Bo Katherine or how about Bo Frances or Bo Marie


----------



## LittleSesame

Bo for a girl is one of my favorite girl names. I think it pairs best with a very feminine flowery middle name since it is so unisex and many people favor it as a boy's name. 

Bo Violet
Bo Lillian
Bo Madeline
Bo Sylvia


----------



## Eleanor ace

MUMOF5 said:


> Bo Everley
> Bo Evangeline
> Bo Iris
> Bo Cordelia
> *Bo estelle/estella*
> Bo Evangeline

I was going to suggest Estelle, it came to mind even though it's not a name I'd usually choose.


----------



## jjbubbles28

Bo Valentina?


----------



## kellyrae

Thank you everyone, there is some lovely suggestions....I love Bo Violet and this would fall in nice as violet was my great grandmothers name :flower: xx

Do you ladies agree with the spelling of Bo or Beau? I have seen quite a few horrible comments on other forums about the spelling Beau and how its wrong as its french for handsome, I personally prefer it spelt as Beau....


----------



## MUMOF5

I prefer the spelling beau, as I think Bo might get done stuck when she's older as in b.o


----------



## Fruitee

I like beau violet :)


----------



## kellyrae

MUMOF5 said:


> I prefer the spelling beau, as I think Bo might get done stuck when she's older as in b.o

Yes my husband pointed this out to me too!!! Beau it is I think :flower:


----------



## Rickles

Bo Amelia
Bo Sophia

xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

Beau Violet is really pretty :).


----------



## JJKCB

can I ask how is beau pronounced bow?

this always bugged me, surely it should be bue (rhymes with view) as in beautiful


----------



## RubyRainbows

Beau Violet is perfect! :thumbup:

Especially since it's a family name, yet happens to flow perfectly together!

I actually much prefer this spelling (Bo could easily be teased as "B.O." - kids can be mean!). Plus I think the "Beau" spelling makes it prettier looking & more fem.

Some may know the French meaning, but most will simply associate it with the word "beautiful" - which is feminine, not masculine.

Beau Violet :flower:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Definitely like the spelling Beau it makes it more feminine and doesn't look odd. 
Violet goes well with it and is a family name so that's awesome ;)


----------

